# VA Frogger Mini-meet



## ridinshotgun

I'll be hostig a meet for the Virginia area froggers on May 21, 2011.

It will be held at my house which is about 20 minutes from the west end of Richmond.

It will be a BBQ and I will supply burgers. All I ask is that you provide a side dish if you come along with any beverages you want to drink.

It will be a week after Frog Day so those who went up should have some good loot to talk about!

As it gets closer PM me and I'll give you directions.


----------



## tim13

Dibs on couch! everyone post what dish your bringing, and stuff your bringing for trade.


----------



## nyfrogs

i will be there! i will see what the wife wants to make....


----------



## rcteem

You count me in...give me a call about those Broms you want sometime on my cell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim13

Will we be bringing significant others? Or is this a froggers only thing due to space? Will everyone be bringing stuff to trade/sell?


----------



## slipperheads

I can go, my Dad will also go as well most likely (user name Slipperhead!). He raises hundreds of species of orchids, so if anyone is interested, I can see if he is willing to trade/ sell off some seedlings to you guys. I also will likely have a surplus of broms from a tropiflora shipment to let go of by then.


----------



## ridinshotgun

tim13 said:


> Will we be bringing significant others? Or is this a froggers only thing due to space? Will everyone be bringing stuff to trade/sell?


No by all means bring significant others if wanted. Plenty of room and by this time of the year if it is nice we can hang out outside.


----------



## Erikb3113

I'd like to go if anyone in the Nova area is heading down and i can hitch a ride or drive a group and split gas. The explorer would break my bank before i got there, but it can fit a crowd comfortably.


----------



## ridinshotgun

Hey is anyone up for maybe trying to do a bulk buy of some type of feeder that we can split the cost of and distribute at the meet?


----------



## rcteem

ridinshotgun said:


> Hey is anyone up for maybe trying to do a bulk buy of some type of feeder that we can split the cost of and distribute at the meet?


What did you have in mind???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinshotgun

Looking at trying to get a termite order together.


----------



## rcteem

ridinshotgun said:


> Looking at trying to get a termite order together.


I'll have to pass then as I have smaller frogs now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyfrogs

eric
just go collect them... i went to Pocohontas park last weekend and while hiking collected over 700-1000 in like 10 minutes. and they dont use chemicals at the state parks


----------



## ridinshotgun

I'll pass on that activity! I don't want temperate termites anywhere around my house.

Tropical are fine since they won't live in my dry house very long.


----------



## tim13

I'd like to get in on that termite action. I feel like my Tincs may like them. I just can't get definitive care instructions, and how long they live.


----------



## MountaineerLegion

ridinshotgun said:


> I'll pass on that activity! I don't want temperate termites anywhere around my house.
> 
> Tropical are fine since they won't live in my dry house very long.


I've been scared away for the same reason. I'd like my frogs to have a nice varied diet but not at the possible expense of my house.

If anyone has some nice plants I'm interested. I'd need some care advice as I know almost nothing about plants...thus the reason I have nothing but Lowes broms and a few plants that grew from clippings that were given to me when I started.

I will probably have 4-5 leuc froglets ready around this time.


----------



## tim13

I may be able to put together a rice flour beetle culture or two if anyone is interested.


----------



## nyfrogs

Chuck,
i have 8-10 really nice broms from my last order if you want. you pay what i payed (3.50 ea)

as for the termites, do you guys think a small amount like 100 would tear a house up?... they cant reproduce and will most likely die in a few weeks


----------



## Blocker Institute

I have termite cultures, and all the larger frogs love them! We would also like to attend....Jona and Jason Blocker. 

We may have froglets by then....Amazonicus, imis, and cainarachi valley imis! 

We are looking for: a female mint terriblis, a male colon pumilio, a male Guaramo pumilio, female veradero.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim13

Are those tropical termites or temperate? (I would prefer my house was safe...)


----------



## BBoyette

What part of VA is this meeting going to be in?


----------



## tim13

Richmond area-ish.


----------



## Erikb3113

Damn this is the week before the Timmonium show, I'm in for some travelin. Not sure i could get over the termite thing myself, alot of wood in my house.


----------



## tim13

Lets get a head count going. Who's gonna show?


----------



## rcteem

I'll be there with collector broms and left overs from frog day...lol. This is all depending on my surgery though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikb3113

I after talking to the wife might have to make a choice between this and timmonium, so i will need to hear more about twhat will be there for me to make a decision. I am looking for a female imitator(possibly just buy a few froglets or tads and hope for the best) and a group of vent froglets or tads(or amazonicus).


----------



## ridinshotgun

Well since I am hosting I hope I will be there!

Don't have over expectations of this being a huge gathering like Scott's. 

It is a nice get together for the VA area folks that have bandied about having a local meet to share cultures frogs and general chit chat. I am sure there will be some frogs and cultures floating around though!

I am sure as it gets closer we will have some folks with frogs putting them up. Heck it is still over two months away.


----------



## nyfrogs

i will be there. not sure if i will be bringing anything. Maybe some Azureus and leuc froglets? i could get a large brom order if you guys want?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/65833-brom-order-came.html


----------



## angry gary

i will commit right now. 90% sure. are you near short pump?

AG


----------



## ridinshotgun

About 15 min from there.


----------



## LRobb88

I may time it with a visit from Raleigh area to Baltimore (or on way back) if Blocker brings those imis or anyone else has some bastis or el dorados...or any pumilio I guess. 

Looking forward to potentially putting some faces with these avatars!

-Logan


----------



## nyfrogs

Eric, i am in midlothian, how far from there?


----------



## ridinshotgun

about 40 min


----------



## MountaineerLegion

It's a priority for me. As someone else said 90%. It's just that 2 months out is a long way for me to plan.

@LRobb88 - start some violin music for those variabilis...I'm looking hard for a group from the right parents...got any pics of your pair?


----------



## tim13

rcteem said:


> I'll be there with collector broms and left overs from frog day...lol. This is all depending on my surgery though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you bring your leftover planted tanks I may be interested in those as well.


----------



## slipperheads

looking to grab about 10 or so collector broms from you Stan and rcteem, specifically those broad-leaved ones. If you will have any available let me know and I'll drop a PM


----------



## rcteem

§lipperhead said:


> looking to grab about 10 or so collector broms from you Stan and rcteem, specifically those broad-leaved ones. If you will have any available let me know and I'll drop a PM


I have plenty of those...I'll post my photobucket link on here and check it every now an then as I'm slowly loading more pictures to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slipperheads

EDIT - that's weird, I never saw my previous post :/

I am considering selling my Imitator proven pair (sean stewart line), along with their Exo-Terra breeder with a shelved polygem background. If interested, hit me up - reason for selling is I want to settle down with a big-ole show viv and I need the money.

Stan and rcteem, I am looking to get up to 10 or so collector broms from you guys if you have any available. If so, drop me a PM and we can talk (or I can PM you  )


----------



## nyfrogs

Will
Chris has the better "colector" broms. i can get decent quality like the ones posted in my thread for 3.50 ea shipped. your call.


----------



## LRobb88

MountaineerLegion said:


> @LRobb88 - start some violin music for those variabilis...I'm looking hard for a group from the right parents...got any pics of your pair?


There are some in the ranitomeya variabilis species section. They're young but calling like crazy. 

They're INIBICO from Florian's Frogs


----------



## tim13

§lipperhead said:


> EDIT - that's weird, I never saw my previous post :/
> 
> I am considering selling my Imitator proven pair (sean stewart line), along with their Exo-Terra breeder with a shelved polygem background. If interested, hit me up - reason for selling is I want to settle down with a big-ole show viv and I need the money.
> 
> Stan and rcteem, I am looking to get up to 10 or so collector broms from you guys if you have any available. If so, drop me a PM and we can talk (or I can PM you  )


Woulds been nice to know a month ago....lol


----------



## slipperheads

nyfrogs said:


> Will
> Chris has the better "colector" broms. i can get decent quality like the ones posted in my thread for 3.50 ea shipped. your call.


Stan,

I'm specifically looking for broad-leaved bromeliads that are medium-sized, not necessarily collector broms that are rare.


----------



## Blocker Institute

As we get closer to the date, let's all post some pics of the items we are bringing! Frogs, broms, etc.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim13

I got some (a lot) of Java moss I can bring. A bit of Selaginella. A spare sub-adult Auratus. I can bring turkish glider and hydei cultures. I may be able to make some rice flour beetle starter cultures. And maybe a jewel orchid cutting or two could be arranged. I also can bring some calcium bentonite clay for makeing clay substrates. I have enough of this to make LOTS of clay substrate if you follow Pumilo's recipe. Also have some extra powdered calcium carbonate. I can also bring anyone bags of organic peat/sphagnum and as much magnolia leaf litter as you could want.


----------



## MountaineerLegion

I realize the date is still a ways off...but here's what I've got 5 leucs...they should be at about 4 months by then...just trying to keep the thread going...





Blocker Institute said:


> As we get closer to the date, let's all post some pics of the items we are bringing! Frogs, broms, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uniceros

Gosh that's too bad, I got excited then realized I work that day. Oh well!


----------



## Jarhead_2016

Looks like im going to be bringing the following

5 santa isabella froglets
no pic...

my quad of variaibilis which i think is a 2.2 








frog 1








frog 2








frog 3








frog 4

can also bring along some smaller white springtail cultures if anyone is intersted

also have about 30 santa isabella tads and some azureus tads i can bring along if anyone is intersted in those

as for food ill bring sushi hand made by me  any requests anyone

-scotty


----------



## tim13

Wat you charging for santa isabella tads?


----------



## Jarhead_2016

Probably $10 each just not sure if anyone is interested. Im sure ill have more than that just atm i have about 20-30 hehe. Would prefer to trade tads for tads i feel that with trades both parties benefit but im not opposed to selling outright.
-scotty


----------



## MountaineerLegion

scottydo said:


> ...
> 
> as for food ill bring sushi hand made by me  any requests anyone
> 
> -scotty


My wife asked if you make anything with frog legs.  She, like me, likes to rock the boat a little.


----------



## Jarhead_2016

hehe ill see what i can come up with
-scotty


----------



## Blocker Institute

If anyone is bringing java moss I will buy some! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeviper

I will bring you some java moss. im loving the sushi idea! ill have some wood, maybe some epoxy rocks if i can get the last part figured out and maybe some glowing fake shrooms... again if i can perfect them by then.


----------



## tim13

I should have a few golfball size clumps of java moss if someone needs more.


----------



## Jarhead_2016

deffinetly liking the glowing shrooms idea can ya make me some?
-scotty


----------



## MountaineerLegion

eyeviper said:


> I will bring you some java moss. im loving the sushi idea! ill have some wood, maybe some epoxy rocks if i can get the last part figured out and maybe some glowing fake shrooms... again if i can perfect them by then.


Do you have large pieces of wood...maybe something with lots of branches that would provide enough structure for a 50 hex?


----------



## ridinshotgun

tim13 said:


> I got some (a lot) of Java moss I can bring. A bit of Selaginella. A spare sub-adult Auratus. I can bring turkish glider and hydei cultures. I may be able to make some rice flour beetle starter cultures. And maybe a jewel orchid cutting or two could be arranged. I also can bring some calcium bentonite clay for makeing clay substrates. I have enough of this to make LOTS of clay substrate if you follow Pumilo's recipe. Also have some extra powdered calcium carbonate. I can also bring anyone bags of organic peat/sphagnum and as much magnolia leaf litter as you could want.


Hey maybe we can make this into a small clinic on clay substrates and maybe backgrounds.

I am interested in doing a clay background and have the cat litter to start it but I now nothing about substrates except for the small reading dealing with the turface threads. I have a exo 18x18x18 I am putting together that we can use?

Also I will take several bags of mag leaves. I am getting low. I can also use some peat to mix into my clay background.


----------



## eyeviper

if you have seen the glowing shrooms thread made on here before they make them out of clay and paint them. im trying something new with resin and other stuff, hoping its stupid realistic. if i get some sweet ones by may ill bring some. and ill load the trunk up with wood, im sure you will find something in there lol.


----------



## tim13

If you want, I can bring my clay stuff and show ya how to do it. Its not that hard, and the same recipe can be used for substrate and background. Although I like to make my background a bit darker by adding charcoal dust.


----------



## slipperheads

tim13 said:


> If you want, I can bring my clay stuff and show ya how to do it. Its not that hard, and the same recipe can be used for substrate and background. Although I like to make my background a bit darker by adding charcoal dust.


I'm really interesting in seeing how this stuff works Tim. It wasn't until recently that clay backgrounds have become very popular in the hobby, and I have always used the expensive polygem used for zoo exhibits.


----------



## Jarhead_2016

im good at clay backgrounds too all my tanks are clay now i could helpout
-scotty


----------



## ridinshotgun

tim13 said:


> If you want, I can bring my clay stuff and show ya how to do it. Its not that hard, and the same recipe can be used for substrate and background. Although I like to make my background a bit darker by adding charcoal dust.



So can you use the cat litter that most seem to be using or do you use the betonite?


----------



## tim13

I use some cat litter in mine because its sodium bentonite, and is much cheaper than the other clays. Pumilo uses powdered sodium bentonite in his recipe, I substituted dr. Elsey's for this as its the same thing, only not powdered. Only thing I've noticed is that if you don't mix it super well you get some grayish spots the size of a kitty litter pebble in your clay mix, which I actually like as it makes it not look as uniform. Natural clay naturally has impurities, so this is more pleasing to me. You can use whatever clay mix you like, mine turns out more reddish, which I like personally. The important thing is to add in all the calcium sources, as this will benefit the Viv in the long run. Also, boiling sugar and cornstarch into the water you moisten the clay with really speeds up the biofilm production. Im starting to notice some nice green algae growing on my clay walls.


----------



## Philsuma

I may be able to hit this one....

....can someone bump a post every so often with the date / time ect, to keep it current - on the end of the thread ?

The Philly meet at Roman's is this Sat, noon-ish, in case you guys can make it...


----------



## tim13

Philsuma said:


> I may be able to hit this one....
> 
> ....can someone bump a post every so often with the date / time ect, to keep it current - on the end of the thread ?
> 
> The Philly meet at Roman's is this Sat, noon-ish, in case you guys can make it...


I don't I can make that drive to philly again so soon. I was just there in feb. Loooong drive there and back in one day.


----------



## rcteem

Any of y'all going to the Philly meet this weekend???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinshotgun

Philsuma said:


> I may be able to hit this one....
> 
> ....can someone bump a post every so often with the date / time ect, to keep it current - on the end of the thread ?
> 
> The Philly meet at Roman's is this Sat, noon-ish, in case you guys can make it...


You know you want to come Phil! and bring some eldorados!

It will be the 21st of May in the Richmond locale. PM me and I'll give you the address. Kind of a security measure to not put my address in cyberspace!

Also just an FYI in case anyone has a problem but I have a labrador that will be around the house and yard. Just in case anyone has problems with dogs. Besides he is THE security service and can sniff out frogs!


----------



## Philsuma

ridinshotgun said:


> You know you want to come Phil! and bring some eldorados!
> 
> It will be the 21st of May in the Richmond locale. PM me and I'll give you the address. Kind of a security measure to not put my address in cyberspace!
> 
> Also just an FYI in case anyone has a problem but I have a labrador that will be around the house and yard. Just in case anyone has problems with dogs. Besides he is THE security service and can sniff out frogs!


lol...at the last Brooklyn meet, we had a "Bait Frog"...like the TV show "Bait car". The frog deli cup had a camera trained on it, and also had a GPS chip hidden under the spaghnum.

I personaly install sensors and some of the deli cups have a dye pack feature.

Can't be too careful these days


----------



## tim13

Hey guys, please remember to not throw out any plant clippings till the meet. One frogger's overgrowth is another frogger's viv supply. I will definatley be looking hard for plant clippings at the meet.


----------



## slipperheads

Hi everyone,

My father will be getting a shipment of orchids and handing them over to me to trade with everyone. I will upload pictures of them later today. I also will have LOTS of long cuttings of standard green ficus I could trade/ give away that are 1' or more in length. PM me if you are interested or have anything below I'd like. Thanks!

What I am looking for:
woodlice/ springtail cultures
Any rarer viv plants
white rabbit's foot fern
_broad-leaved bromeliads_
_any_ awesome cuttings (peperomia, hoya, dischidia?!)


----------



## nyfrogs

i will have 20-30 nice bromeliads in the 4-6$ range


----------



## Erikb3113

I'll be there, not sure yet what i'll bring as far as food. Sounds like we might be flooded with azureus, I have two sub adult large spots, look to be male and female. Should i even bother bringing them? Sounds like there should be a pretty good turn out


----------



## rcteem

Erikb3113 said:


> I'll be there, not sure yet what i'll bring as far as food. Sounds like we might be flooded with azureus, I have two sub adult large spots, look to be male and female. Should i even bother bringing them? Sounds like there should be a pretty good turn out


How much do you want for them???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim13

Lol. Everyone is worried about what to bring. Im bringing everything I can afford to trade. You never know who will see something and decide they want it.


----------



## slipperheads

Guys,

I have my 1.1.2 Imi proven pair for sale in the classifieds section. I am looking to sell this sometime before the meeting if I can. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...tator-proven-pair-richmond-va.html#post589606


----------



## slipperheads

Here are some pictures of some orchids my dad will have available by then. These are for sale, or if you have anything I would like to trade for (pg.7), we can work something out.

Scale shot .









Anoectochilus chapaensis









Macodes petola









Sarcoglottis sceptroides


----------



## Jarhead_2016

Anyone interested in small 16-32 oz springtail cultures ill probably be making about 50 tomorrow and will bring them to the meet if anyone is interested will also have some broms and santa isabella tadpoles
-scotty


----------



## tim13

scottydo said:


> Anyone interested in small 16-32 oz springtail cultures ill probably be making about 50 tomorrow and will bring them to the meet if anyone is interested will also have some broms and santa isabella tadpoles
> -scotty


I may want some booming cultures, but I've no need for fresh ones. I seed my tanks almost monthly it seems so a booming culture would be great to give my others a rest.


----------



## ridinshotgun

I've got a single unsexed juvi Iquito vent that I need to get out of my grow out tank. Parents are from OZ's line.

Anyone interested?


----------



## tim13

Hey host, when are pms going out with directions and what not? Also, post a list of what all foodstuffs you would like people to sign up to bring.


----------



## ridinshotgun

If you PM me I'll send you the address. That way no one will get missed.

We will start after Noon and go to whenever the crowd starts to thin out. Figure we can eat sometime around 3 PM or so.

You might want to bring a folding chair if you have one. Also if anyone has a folding picnic table or one of those pop up awnings those would be great to have too.

Right now the burgers, buns and sushi are covered.

Things that might be needed are:
salads?
Dips and chips?
Potato or macaroni salad?
Desserts?


----------



## Blocker Institute

We have a pop up awning/tent we can bring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinshotgun

That would be great just in case there is any rain. Not much shade around the the house either so good deal.


----------



## slipperheads

I'll cover chips n' dip here . Tostitos chips and salsa work for everyone?

I'll be bringing long ficus cuttings, jewel orchids, and maybe my imis.

Will


----------



## ridinshotgun

OK Potato chips, tostitos and dips are well in hand.

Remember you also need to bring whatever flavor of beverage you plan on drinking.


----------



## ridinshotgun

Hey anyone interested in a bulk order of fine excelsior? I have seen it ina few places in large bales. More that I'l ever use so wanted to see if anyone is interested in partingout one of those large qauntities of exclesior.


----------



## slipperheads

ridinshotgun said:


> Hey anyone interested in a bulk order of fine excelsior? I have seen it ina few places in large bales. More that I'l ever use so wanted to see if anyone is interested in partingout one of those large qauntities of exclesior.


Eric, I might be interested in this. How much are we talking? I need to wait till Friday to see how much I have, but I think I could use another load soon!

Will


----------



## ridinshotgun

§lipperhead said:


> Eric, I might be interested in this. How much are we talking? I need to wait till Friday to see how much I have, but I think I could use another load soon!
> 
> Will


They bales I have looked at are 20 pounds and they run from about $35- $45. From comments of other board member s that have ordered these bales before they get quite a lot out of a 20 pound bale. I was thining we could get 2-4 memebers and split a bale and the shipping charges, which I have no idea on at the moment, but I wouldn't think would run more that $15-$20 additional.


----------



## Erikb3113

I love baked beans so i'm going to make those, everyone loves bacon right? maybe some munchies or something else too


----------



## Jarhead_2016

Erik there will be no baked beans in Mine Audi...lol j/p hehe cant wait to meet up and head down to the meet dude
-scotty


----------



## rcteem

Look forward to seeing everyone here soon...Eric, I would watch your varederos, they might go home with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinshotgun

Actually I have an extra male I need gone! Maybe two! I think I ended up with three males and one female. I have some tads fomenting in the tank right now!

Don"t forget to PM me if you are coming so I can give you all directions!


----------



## slipperheads

I should have three imi froglets ready to go by then. Two of them will be very young (I assume <1-2 months OOTW). Let me know if any of you guys are interested!


----------



## Jarhead_2016

i have a ton of santa isabella tads as previously stated anyone here interested in doing some tad trades?
-scotty


----------



## tim13

Hey Eric, based on the amount of times you have pm'ed directions, what's our head count look like?


----------



## ridinshotgun

tim13 said:


> Hey Eric, based on the amount of times you have pm'ed directions, what's our head count look like?


Right now I have only had two people request directions. 

I am sure there will be more though everyone procrastinates!


----------



## rcteem

ridinshotgun said:


> Right now I have only had two people request directions.
> 
> I am sure there will be more though everyone procrastinates!


That's me...lol. I should be there...just busy getting ready for frog day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikb3113

I'm riding with Scotty so i wont be asking directions, but i WILL be there. I've been looking forward to this for a couple months now


----------



## Heartbreak7

Anyone bringing any terribilis?


----------



## nyfrogs

I will be there for sure. i will have have 4 leuc froglets. still pretty young but fat!! scotty i would love to try some SA tricolor tads. i have azureus and yellowback tads.


----------



## tim13

Stan, you finally get those leucs breeding then?


----------



## slipperheads

Heartbreak7 said:


> Anyone bringing any terribilis?


I will be trading an adult and a juvie mint there, so at least you can see them!


----------



## nyfrogs

yea, got two unrelated pairs going. trying to sell one pair for 150. scottydo might take it if he gets back to me




tim13 said:


> Stan, you finally get those leucs breeding then?


----------



## tim13

Who all is interested in magnolia leaves? Just so I know how many bags to bring. My bags hold more than a standard grocery bag.


----------



## ridinshotgun

tim13 said:


> Who all is interested in magnolia leaves? Just so I know how many bags to bring. My bags hold more than a standard grocery bag.


Tim I am game for two bags.


----------



## ridinshotgun

Is anyone in the Va or MD area working with A. pepperi?


----------



## tim13

I've also got some Panamanian green and black auratus im willing to trade for a pair of something I don't have. Anyone interested?


----------



## nyfrogs

guys i have 4 leuc froglets. would like to get rid of them at the meet. 20ea at the meet of best offer. please message me.
i also have 1.2 oyopoks that are skinny, they eat daily but dont keep weight on. got them a while back and havent had time to do a proper fecal. they have laid eggs. message me for details.


----------



## puckplaya32

I may be able to swing the time off for that afternoon, if everythings still going to happen on the 21st.


----------



## nyfrogs

Bryce its a long drive from montana!!! lol can you fly a plane to the meet?





puckplaya32 said:


> I may be able to swing the time off for that afternoon, if everythings still going to happen on the 21st.


----------



## Jarhead_2016

as for the plane ride hehe i got some hookups if you need a ride that is if i can convince him to fly me out there and grab ya bryce  also stan i sent ya a message about the leuc's and oyopokes hope ya got it
as for what im bringing here is the low down
32 - 16oz springtail cultures about a month old 
some random broms nothing special
a ton of santa isabella tads
5 santa isabella froglets (already spoken for)
sushi(pm me if you have a specific request)
Cigars(who doesnt love them im bringing a mix)

on the flip side anyone bringing some fly cultures?

-scotty


----------



## tim13

scottydo said:


> as for the plane ride hehe i got some hookups if you need a ride that is if i can convince him to fly me out there and grab ya bryce  also stan i sent ya a message about the leuc's and oyopokes hope ya got it
> as for what im bringing here is the low down
> 32 - 16oz springtail cultures about a month old
> some random broms nothing special
> a ton of santa isabella tads
> 5 santa isabella froglets (already spoken for)
> sushi(pm me if you have a specific request)
> Cigars(who doesnt love them im bringing a mix)
> 
> on the flip side anyone bringing some fly cultures?
> 
> -scotty


I can bring you some fly cultures if you need some. I have Hydei, Turkish Gliders, and Melanogaster. If you need some let me know by tomorrow evening as thats when I make cultures. I'll trade for springtail cultures.


----------



## puckplaya32

nyfrogs said:


> Bryce its a long drive from montana!!! lol can you fly a plane to the meet?


Lol i m good on the ride, Richmond is home for the time being


----------



## rcteem

I'm going to try to make this but after 24 hours+ on the road and 1,500 miles of driving I don't want to even sit in a car...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyfrogs

chris maybe you should listen to your voicemails lol


----------



## tim13

Several people have PM'd me about Mag leaves. So, here are some pics of the bags I have made up so far. I'm thinking six bucks a bag or will trade bags for whatever at the meet.

Cat is for size reference, LOL.


----------



## nyfrogs

not to step on tims leaves but i have a few walmart bags full i will bring and drop off for whoever. i got tons in my yard all pesticide free


----------



## tim13

nyfrogs said:


> not to step on tims leaves but i have a few walmart bags full i will bring and drop off for whoever. I got tons in my yard all pesticide free


ass..........lol.


----------



## Jarhead_2016

aww cmon chris it will be fun besides if you think you are up to it show up soo i can whoop your ass at COD Black Ops 
-scotty


----------



## rcteem

scottydo said:


> aww cmon chris it will be fun besides if you think you are up to it show up soo i can whoop your ass at COD Black Ops
> -scotty


I'll hop on now then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyfrogs

if black ops is there (PS3) you all will be going down....


----------



## ridinshotgun

nyfrogs said:


> if black ops is there (PS3) you all will be going down....


Are you kidding me! Electricity just came to my neck of the woods a few years ago!

NO gaming consoles in my house sorry! Unless someone brings one to connect!


----------



## slipperheads

Eric,

What time were you comfortable with people showing up?


----------



## nyfrogs

shotgun.... you just got electricity???? i am scared to come over now.. lol are you going to shoot me and bury me on your property?


----------



## Jarhead_2016

hehe anyone interested in a 46 gallon bowfront with stand and t-5 lighting?
-scotty


----------



## nyfrogs

Sure!! for free!!!




scottydo said:


> hehe anyone interested in a 46 gallon bowfront with stand and t-5 lighting?
> -scotty


----------



## ridinshotgun

Folks can start showing up any time after noon. we can plan on eating around 3 PM.


----------



## BBoyette

Im on the 50yard line about coming down. If I do ill have the following for trade or fs:
(3 used) Exo terras 12x12x18
1.0.1 O.Pumilio Cristolbal (4-6months)
Maybe (3) Matecho froglets (2-3months)
Campana auratus..found eggs yesterday


----------



## Erikb3113

you guys on ps3 or xbox? sorry to keep the convo off track, but i'm a COD junkie too. I'll have two sub adult/adult azureus. male and female (up for debate if you care to, there will be plenty of opinions) thinking 100 for the pair. I have a male imi if anyone is really interested, if not i wont put him through the trip. was going to bring mag leaves, but sounds like that is covered. Anyone have a female imi available yet?


----------



## slipperheads

Dropped out of COD a couple years back because DICE's Battlefield gave an long-time first person shooter like me real gaming. COD players wouldn't know an objective if it fell in their laps . I picked up Motorstorm: Apocalypse and Crysis 2 today and both are exhilerating, to say the least...

Erik go ahead and bring your extra male, you never know what person would show up at the meet and look to trade for him.


----------



## Erikb3113

you guys on ps3 or xbox? sorry to keep the convo off track, but i'm a COD junkie too. I'll have two sub adult/adult azureus. male and female (up for debate if you care to, there will be plenty of opinions) thinking 100 for the pair. I have a male imi if anyone is really interested, if not i wont put him through the trip. was going to bring mag leaves, but sounds like that is covered. Anyone have a female imi available yet?


----------



## Erikb3113

why did that post twice? Not sure, thinking about if i could let him go, kind of want to find him a mate too like his "brother". especially seeing how i separated them. Plus he seems to be bold, i see him all the time


----------



## nyfrogs

hey guys if anyone has a female azureus please let me know. Also maybe a male Patricia?


----------



## ridinshotgun

OK THREE days and counting!

So far I have nine people here on the thread commiting to coming with another 5 as possibles.

If you are coming you need to PM for the address since I WILL NOT publish it on the board. So far I have only had three people PM me for it!

I am still looking for some folks that might want to bring some type of salad or salads like potatoe of macaroni. I am covering the burgers, buns, plates and cutlery!

We have the beans, chips, dips and sushi covered.

Also you will need to bring your own liquid refreshments!

It is looking like it wil be a beautiful weekend so bring a folding chair if you have one and we can congregate outside! 

If you are driving my house is a brick rancher with blue shutters and a BIG ass red barn off to the side at the edge of the woods. If your driving just pull into my semi-circular drive and pull off onto the grass to park. Plenty of space!

Can't wait this should be fun!


----------



## slipperheads

Sounds sgood Eric, thanks for stepping up to do this for everyone. I'll be there at noon and help with anything you need.


----------



## nyfrogs

does anyone have a freezer bag or 2 of FF media?? i am just about out and dont want to order any....


----------



## Philsuma

Eric,

PM me your address, please.

Gonna come down to the wire if I can make it or not...


----------



## tim13

Philsuma said:


> Eric,
> 
> PM me your address, please.
> 
> Gonna come down to the wire if I can make it or not...


I hope you make it Phil, I'd like to meet you.


----------



## Philsuma

tim13 said:


> I hope you make it Phil, I'd like to meet you.


Are you sure about that Tim ?


----------



## Jarhead_2016

lol anyone have a male mint or a male A. Pepperi "Abiseo"?
-scotty


----------



## nyfrogs

Ok a few more days guys and wanted to post for the last time what i could bring.

4x leuc froglets make offer!!

wanted:
female Azureus
Male patricia
FF media
tadpoles of different kinds


----------



## Blocker Institute

Hey guys, looking forward to the meet.

We are looking for and hoping somebody has for sale or trade:

Female mint terribillis
Female Pumillio Escudo
Male Pumillio Mancreek
Female Pumillio Solarte
Male Pumillio Colon
Male Pumillio Guaramo
Female Veradero

We have for sale/trade:

Three Yellow Galacts: These frogs are 4-6 months old and are Sean Stewart line. The group is 180.00

Male Veradero: They are from Randy (dartsami on dendroboard) and are 1.5 years old. He has been seen calling. 125.00

2x Fants: These frogs are 1.5 years old and no calling has been seen or heard. I have seen no eggs either, so sex is unknown. 125.00


Pictures available. All frogs well fed and healthy.


----------



## Philsuma

....Can't make this meet unless someone pre-orders (and sticks to it) some pumilio.

Only one Cauchero sub adult (unsexable) left but quite a few eldorados - some with the nice darker orange to red, with spots. Most all different sizes but I cannot verify sex yet.

Search my posts on this forum for 3-4 threads with pics of the above parents and representations of offspring.

I had someone inquire about wholesale prices...I do not wholesale these. They are normal CB pumilio prices with a discount based on who is asking.

~Phil


----------



## Philsuma

Still getting requests to see these....here are some - actual frogs that you can acquire .I just took these pics 15 mins ago...and yes there are that Red. Not photoshopped.


----------



## MountaineerLegion

Hey all, is this COD Black Ops throw down for real? If so, someone is going to go home minus some ego. Is there enough equipment coming?

Did someone say they needed rabbits foot fern...is a clipping enough?

I have a rather small amount of riccia if it's needed, it grows pretty fast once established.

I also have several leuc froglets but won't bring them unless there is a good bit of demand since Stan is already bringing some.

And I'm up for a cigar, whoever posted that, guess we'll have to get downwind of those who don't like them.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## nyfrogs

hey chuck! didnt know if you were coming! no takers on the leuc froglets..... if somone brings a ps3 COD it will be all over for you guys... we can bet frogs lol


----------



## MountaineerLegion

nyfrogs said:


> hey chuck! didnt know if you were coming! no takers on the leuc froglets..... if somone brings a ps3 COD it will be all over for you guys... we can bet frogs lol


PS3?? I thought all "real" gamers played Xbox? 

I will bring all my frog meet obligation stuff...plus an Xbox console, Black Ops disc, system link cord, several controllers and a small TV. Someone else needs to follow suit.

Let the smack down begin!


----------



## tim13

I would officially like to declare all you COD NOOBS merc'd.


----------



## nyfrogs

what time is this thing.........


----------



## ridinshotgun

You can arrive any time after Noon. plan on eating around 3 PM.


----------



## tim13

A little premature, but plan on having the next one at my house. There will be arts and crafts!


----------



## ridinshotgun

Short notice but does anyone have any hydeii cultures they can sell. Just looking over my fly cultures and for some reason my hydeii have a super bad mite problem that I don't want to perpetuate.


----------



## tim13

Ill bring some hydeis you can use to make some cultures with.


----------



## Erikb3113

where is my ride? SCOTTY !!!! not sure about the COD, love the game, but today is about frogs. Not to mention split screen blows chunks. So does XBOX....hate the shape of the controllers, that was all it took for me


----------



## tim13

Im here. Where are U guys???


----------



## slipperheads

Guys, I made a new thread about another meet at my place in august ( in richmond), go ahead and make a post if you're interested


----------



## nyfrogs

fist i want to thank Eric for opening his home to total strangers lol and setting up such a nice space. 
It was nice to put faces with all of you guys and i had alot of fun meeting you! Hope it happens again soon


----------



## tim13

Thanks to everyone I acquired plants from. My thumbnail tanks are really pimped out now.


----------



## Erikb3113

Yeah thanks Eric, hope we did not leave you with too much of a mess to clean up when we left. Great to meet everyone, it is cool to have faces to the names now.


----------



## ridinshotgun

It was good having everyone over and putting faces with the screen names! Hope everyone had a good time and I know some went home with some pretty good hauls!

No mess actually nothing at all except those ten bags of chips I begged everyone to take! No way I'll ever eat that many chips! 

Looking forward to august!


----------



## Jarhead_2016

I deffinetly had a great time thanks again everyone and a big tanks to our host
-scotty


----------



## MountaineerLegion

Shotgun - had a fantastic time, thank you for hosting.

Scottydo - nice finally meeting you, thanks for the springtails and the smokes, that second one was FINE. Remember, next meet you have to wear the "loser" shirt.

Slipperhead - thanks for the orchid....and definitely count me in for the meet at your house.

To all - thanks for the company and I hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## ajb28221

Sorry to bump an old thread but all you guys on here are right around me and I never knew it. I live on Lake Anna but come in to Fredericksburg everyday for work/college. Any of you guys have any frogs for sale?


----------



## nyfrogs

ajb28221 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but all you guys on here are right around me and I never knew it. I live on Lake Anna but come in to Fredericksburg everyday for work/college. Any of you guys have any frogs for sale?



i got a bunch of stuff check my last thread on the potential meeting coming up


----------

